# I'm Interested



## Triton Snow Systems (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm considering the sweeping business for my commercial snow customers.Can anyone here give me a ballpark for what to charge per square ft. or acre ?


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Ill tell you a little secret. What I do is I call up a local sweeping company and ask them how much they charge per sq and per hour. But the trick is you have to act like you are a property manager and not thier competition!
Good luck! Let me know how it goes!


----------

